# Can my fursona be too plain?



## The Unwanted One (Feb 27, 2018)

After helping someone out yesterday with their fursona, I thought about the fact that I still didn’t have an official one. I had an idea that I really liked, that being a ram with blond/gold wool, dark gray for the shorter fur (you know, the one they have on their face), and green eyes. I like the idea, but I am worried that it might be too plain? I see a lot of people’s fursona is either a hybrid of animals, or has cool markings, or at least some piercings or clothing to make it stand out. Mine doesn’t have any markings, bright colors, and for now it doesn’t have any piercings. The only things that are unusual is the match of a blonde wool with a gray face, and the green eyes. I know technically it would be ok to leave it like that, since “everyone’s fursona is different”, but I don’t want my fursona to have a bad design, or be boring. What do you guys think?


----------



## Mayflower (Feb 27, 2018)

I think it sounds really good. I'm not a fan of overly complex fur patterns or colors. What you are describing is easy to visualize, and I think it'll look better than any amount of crazy neon colors


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 27, 2018)

It sounds like a good design to me. I guess general rule of thumb is to create your fursona the way you want to, and not compare it to other people's characters.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 27, 2018)

It doesn't matter what species you choose as long as you are happy with your choice.

Personally I find characters with actual personalities a lot more attractive and fun that what basically boils down to "Good-looking on the outside, empty on the inside".

A lot of people prefer a character rich in personality, experiences, views, etc, than a character that's empty and could be just as easily be used in a D&D campaign.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 27, 2018)

Don’t force it.  There’s no time limit, and if you want to change their appearance later you just can.  Draw them as you describe and see if it suits them.  If it doesn’t then inspiration may come about what to change.


----------



## The Unwanted One (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks guys, I appreciate that you all took the time to read through my lengthy explanation and give advice. For now, I think I’ll keep him that way, as I like his design. The only thing that sucks is that I can’t draw and I can’t find any good bases for rams. Again, thanks for your help!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 27, 2018)

Simplicity is best


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 27, 2018)

Sometimes, simple fursonas are the best. Unless you are supposed to be crazy race colors, like a sparkledog. But mine is just a brown fennec with blue eyes.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 27, 2018)

Nope. in my opinion, simpler is better.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 27, 2018)

The Unwanted One said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate that you all took the time to read through my lengthy explanation and give advice. For now, I think I’ll keep him that way, as I like his design. The only thing that sucks is that I can’t draw and I can’t find any good bases for rams. Again, thanks for your help!


Achieve your own happiness with your own character. 

Make the character how you personally want it to be. What you personally want it to represent. What you personally want to potentially use it for.

Be happy with what you create, how you create it, what you attach to it, and how you use it.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 1, 2018)

I think that if it is what _you_ like, what _you _want to represent, what feels good to _you _then it is a good choice. It doesn't matter what other people think. What matters is you are making something that makes _you _happy. Little late to the game, but I hope you enjoy what you make and that they can grow with you!


----------



## Dongding (Mar 1, 2018)

Plain sheep! You can always dye your wool. ;3


----------



## The Unwanted One (Mar 1, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Plain sheep! You can always dye your wool. ;3


Oh hey! I didn’t know there were other people who had sheep fursonas!


----------



## Dongding (Mar 1, 2018)

We are few. We look fabulous though.


----------

